# APR ECU Tune for 13' VW CC 3.6?



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I am really considering doing the APR ECU tune for my 2013 VW CC executive. The only thing is that I just dont know if the price is worth the performance gains. I was wondering if anyone with a 2013 VR6 CC that has done this tune can give me their opinions. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance for the help and cheers :beer:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Be the first and report back.


----------



## mo4mo (Apr 10, 2013)

I am considering that as well, but considering it cost about the same as HPFP for my Golf R, I will probably get that later.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Haven't seen any guys with the newer ECU 3.6 report back, but I know the MK4 & MK5 R32 guys all "chip"/tune their 3.2 V6's....which is a similar motor and all say it's worth it/noticable


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think I am going to pull the trigger. I guess I will let you guys know what I think when I get it done!!!


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

The APR flash seems to have the lowest gains compared to Uni and Revo, not sure why that is :what:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Markcorrado1...I believe that APR is the only company that makes an ECU tune for the new 3.6(MED17) engine


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Made the appointment for tomorrow morning for the apr ECU tune for my 13' vw cc vr6. I will let you guys know what I think about it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

markcorrado1 said:


> The APR flash seems to have the lowest gains compared to Uni and Revo, not sure why that is :what:


Yeah it's the only tune for the newer ECU right now though



paulw. said:


> Made the appointment for tomorrow morning for the apr ECU tune for my 13' vw cc vr6. I will let you guys know what I think about it.


In for impressions :thumbup:


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
So I went to Drive Auto works in clifton,NJ to get my ECU done and it was a no go. It turns out that my specific computer and its code cant be upgraded by the APR software yet. Dion(owner of Drive Auto Works) talked to a tech specialist at APR and the gentleman said that they are working on the other program softwares that are in certain vehicles. I am a little upset but I will keep you guys updated when I get more info.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That sucks, but yeah that happens...they don't always have every possible ECU code, so then they need a couple days or a week to "crack it"


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey snobrdrdan,
What should be my next step to get this done? Should I supply APR with my box code? Dion at drive auto works said that he will let me know when they have the program. He said probably like a month or two. Would APR work on other ECU software for the 3.6 if the market doesn't demand it? It seems like not many people are getting the software. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks for your time


----------



## mo4mo (Apr 10, 2013)

Why not call APR directly?


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a few months running APR on my 2013 3.6 executive, 5k miles later and I can honestly say that is not worth it to me. I do not see a difference at all. I used APR on my Audi TT RS before and I was very happy with it. Ran APR on my 2012 GTI as well with great results. For some reason on the 3.6 CC APR fails! :thumbdown: 

This is my opinion.


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

Kvn22 said:


> I have a few months running APR on my 2013 3.6 executive, 5k miles later and I can honestly say that is not worth it to me. I do not see a difference at all. I used APR on my Audi TT RS before and I was very happy with it. Ran APR on my 2012 GTI as well with great results. For some reason on the 3.6 CC APR fails! :thumbdown:
> 
> This is my opinion.


 The 3.6 is naturally aspirated unlike your previous cars so gains from a tune alone will be less noticeable. With that said, Jeff @ United Motorsports is probably the best tuning mind in the world for VR6's, and I have no doubt that UM's 3.6 tune would be stronger than APR's.


----------



## stifun (May 21, 2012)

Kvn22 said:


> I have a few months running APR on my 2013 3.6 executive, 5k miles later and I can honestly say that is not worth it to me. I do not see a difference at all. I used APR on my Audi TT RS before and I was very happy with it. Ran APR on my 2012 GTI as well with great results. For some reason on the 3.6 CC APR fails! :thumbdown:
> 
> This is my opinion.


 What a shame.  

I run APR software on my Golf R and it runs just fine.


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone!!! 
Kvn22--so you wouldn't recommend this tune at all? I see you are located in NYC, who did you ECU tune? I live in jersey so maybe we can meet one day and you can take me for a ride in your car before I go ahead with it? Are you the guy that does the detailing on the side? 

Getaway car-- where is Jeff from united motor sports located? I thought only APR is the only company that has the tune for the VR6(med17).


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

paulw. said:


> Hey snobrdrdan,
> Would APR work on other ECU software for the 3.6 if the market doesn't demand it? It seems like not many people are getting the software. Please let me know your thoughts.


 It's not that they would need to work on new engine software as engine more or less is the same as in previous models. They just cannot access the engine management system. In recent years VW updates the engine management systems quite frequently. You might have the same engine management system hardware as in older models but VW puts on newer models more secure software which does not allow you access it so easily.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

paulw. said:


> Hey snobrdrdan,
> What should be my next step to get this done? Should I supply APR with my box code? Dion at drive auto works said that he will let me know when they have the program. He said probably like a month or two. Would APR work on other ECU software for the 3.6 if the market doesn't demand it? It seems like not many people are getting the software. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks for your time


 Your dealer usually downloads your stock ECU code/software and then sends it to APR and then they change it for your car. 
Shouldn't take a month or two though....call APR and talk to them directly. 

Or if you have another car....you can just send them your ECU directly. Even your dealer could send it for you too, if you don't feel comfortable removing the ECU. 



Getaway Car said:


> The 3.6 is naturally aspirated unlike your previous cars so gains from a tune alone will be less noticeable. With that said, Jeff @ United Motorsports is probably the best tuning mind in the world for VR6's, and I have no doubt that UM's 3.6 tune would be stronger than APR's.


 Yeah I contacted him about the 3.6 tune and he said "it'd be a while"...this was his reply: 

_"WOW thats 'fresh' 

It will be some time, ~months, before I get into the MED17 3.6L 

Currently I do not have a local test car. 

-Jeffrey Atwood"_


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

tunes for a N/A car are kind of pointless unless you are seriously planning to drive that car to its limits, and sustain that kind of driving (i.e. lots of track time). when people "tune" their forced induction motors (like the 2.0 tsi/fsi etc), what they are really doing is telling the turbo to work harder, give more fuel to match the new increased air flow, and the variables associated with that. there is a lot of power to tap into there. with an N/A motor, there really isn't much "tuning" to be done. i would save the money and invest it towards bolt on parts, but that is just my opinion. back when i was in the 350z scene, i know people that would actually lose power after a tune. all a tune did was even out the air/fuel ratios as best as possible, and some people were actually running slightly lean with their bolt on mods, and the tune, while making the engine safer by bringing the a/f ratio back to normal, actually made the car lose a little power. not worth it for the power increase (if there is a power increase at all). 

if i were you, i would invest all the money i had budgeted into a nice, full, headers all the way back exhaust system. nothing sounds as good as a free flowing vr6. that's just me though. there isn't a lot of bang for your buck with these motors.


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow with all this input regarding the tune not being worth the money, maybe I won't get it now. I am very confused about it. 
Snobrdrdan: when did you last speak to Jeff @ united motor sports about the tune for the 3.6?


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Getaway Car said:


> The 3.6 is naturally aspirated unlike your previous cars so gains from a tune alone will be less noticeable. With that said, Jeff @ United Motorsports is probably the best tuning mind in the world for VR6's, and I have no doubt that UM's 3.6 tune would be stronger than APR's.


 I agree.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Frankly APR has a bad rep with the VR6 3.2 community. APR software just sucks for the VRs/ V6 motors. 2.0T, they rule the market. 

If I were you, i would contact United Motorsport. They have done work with the 3.6 in the past and have a great rep with the 3.2 and 2.8 24 v guys. 

Also, tuning an NA car isnt pointless as the one gentleman mentioned above.. you wont get insane power, but most times, you notice it in how the car drives, accerlation, etc. For my NA UM tune on my R32, it improved drivabilty and the experience. got maybe 15 or so extra out of it and Butt Dyno "felt" a difference. 

either way, IIRC APR still tries to charge a lot for their NA tunes. 

hope you figure something out. 

-Ellery


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

paulw. said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone!!!
> Kvn22--so you wouldn't recommend this tune at all? I see you are located in NYC, who did you ECU tune? I live in jersey so maybe we can meet one day and you can take me for a ride in your car before I go ahead with it? Are you the guy that does the detailing on the side?
> 
> Getaway car-- where is Jeff from united motor sports located? I thought only APR is the only company that has the tune for the VR6(med17).


 Honestly, I wouldn't waste my time with the APR tuning for the new or old 3.6L. 

Again, that's my opinion. 

I read that a few people went with Unitronic and are very happy.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

paulw. said:


> Wow with all this input regarding the tune not being worth the money, maybe I won't get it now. I am very confused about it.
> Snobrdrdan: when did you last speak to Jeff @ united motor sports about the tune for the 3.6?


 That was 3/27/13....not even a month ago 

As for the tune....yeah it's not a huge power adder on these cars, but still most of the 3.2 guys are all tuned....just with Unitronic or United instead, which supposedly make more power than APR


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I've always accounted APR with turbo cars. And united and moto with NA.


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Well I think I am not going to get the APR tune from all the great info that everyone has posted. I have contacted United Motorsports and it looks like it could happen. My question to everyone is "Would you want your vehicle to be the car they they use to make the ECU tune?" What are the Pros and Cons with this scenario? Thanks again


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Usually they give you the tune for free if they use your car for development 

I don't think there are any cons? 
Maybe they beat on your car, lol, I dunno


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Dan: Yeah they said they would do the tune for free. I dont mind them beating on it just as long as nothing breaks..LOL. I sent you a PM regarding the r-line side skirts


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Free > $500-600, IMO 

They tune it within the safe limits of the car though 

PM'd you back


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

What ever happened here?? Apr? Unitronic? I have a 2014 vr6 exec with evoms intake and want to get rid of the pedal lag at least.


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Marvin75841 said:


> What ever happened here?? Apr? Unitronic? I have a 2014 vr6 exec with evoms intake and want to get rid of the pedal lag at least.


Hey Marvin. How are you? I never got a chance to get this done. I hear that the ECU tune doesn't make a huge difference. By the way, I want to get an intake like you got. What part number do I use and for which vehicle will the evoms intake fit on our cars? Do you notice any difference with the intake? Thanks please let me know


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I got the unitronic tune while at SOWO, ohhhh man!!! Sooo much better, so much smoother power delivery and better MPGs.


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Hey Paul! I used urotuning out of Tampa fl










Part number and price listed. 

Came in 3-4 days. 










Sounds much better but only around 4k and above and when u mash the gas otherwise quiet as stock, the way I like it!!


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Sk8too, what year do you have? I have a Unitronic dealer in Orlando but that's 2 hrs away. Haven't called them yet.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

2010


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Marvin...that intake looks awesome!! Let me know if you are going to do the ECU tune


----------

